# Plum wood chunks



## doug123 (Aug 24, 2006)

I recently bought some wood chunks and got a pound of plum.

I was thinking about using it to smoke a turkey breast this weekend.

I also have apple so I am undecided which to use.

I think I have heard that plum wood is good with turkey?

Has anyone done it? I figure I might go with the plum just to try it. Got to use it for something  :D 

Thanks


----------



## willkat98 (Aug 24, 2006)

I have not, but at the same time, I have always paired other fruit woods (apple, pear, cherry) with turkey with great results.

This was in the "Guide" in Dutch's post from the top of this forum:

SWEET FRUIT WOODS - APRICOT, PLUM, PEACH, NECTARINE - Great on most white or pink meats, including chicken, turkey, pork and fish. The flavor is milder and sweeter than hickory.


----------



## riz9 (Aug 24, 2006)

Doug,

lately I have only used plum on everything.  why, because my parents had me cut down a plum tree in their yard early this summer.  Since it's dried out a bit and has been perfect on everything, and it's FREE.  It's not nearly as strong as hickory or mesquite, and it's the only fruit wood I've used so I don't know how it stacks up against cherry and so on.  But it has worked wonders for me.  I haven't done turkey but chickens have turned out great so I say go for it!


----------



## doug123 (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks guys. Plum wood it is    :D


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 25, 2006)

Be sure and tell us how it goes :D


----------



## cheech (Aug 25, 2006)

Send a sample over here and I will sample it for you.

Sounds like plum wood and turkey could be a great combination


----------

